# feeling sorry for my wife.



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm looking back on my Marriage and I'm feeling sorry for my wife. My Wife had needed a kidney transplant and I, her husband was the only person to get tested to see if I was a match. She has 8 siblings and none of them decided to get tested. Not only did I do that but I began a kidney chain where I would give a total stranger my kidney so that she will receive one. That's true devotion. Never did I throw in the towel and say I want out of this marriage. I would have been a P.O.S. but my wife has given up on me and our marriage. Sorry, just releasing some frustration....


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Go ahead and vent bro thats what were here for. Im telling you one day she will look back and regret this decision. You were a good husband from what I have read and as long as you know you done what was right man that is all that matters. The main thing for you to do now is focus on yourself and moving forward as hard as that might seem. I hate that you are going through it but there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I feel for both of you, that illness is a hard pill to swallow. Too bad she was not wired to accept your kindness right now. You are kind, and very generous. A wise person shared with me that just because it is over, does not mean that they didn't love you with all they had. You never know, all good byes are not gone. You W has a lot of challenges in front of her, and I don't know where she is going to get the next man to support her in her illness like you have. Not a common trait. You on the other hand will come out the victor, God knows the intentions of our hearts and he will reward you will more love than you can hold ;o)


----------

